# help with mince



## lesleyp (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, im new to the forum, and i need some help with mince, i'm always doing the same recipies with mince (spaghetti bolognaise, lasagna, cottage pies) and my family are getting rather bored with these now, so if anyone can give me any new ideas it would help alot. thanks


----------



## jayco (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm assuming that since you're from the UK that "mince" is what we refer to in the U.S. as ground beef or hamburger. If that's true then there are a gozillion recipes. You could try a search with the term "ground beef recipes" and find more than you could try in a life time. 

I would never tire of the 3 you mention however.

Jim


----------



## lesleyp (Nov 6, 2006)

hi, sorry jim, yes it is ground beef, us brits do call it mince lol, thankyou anyway i will try wot u have said:lips:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Is there ground beef in mince pies in the UK? I remember from South Africa that mince pies were all fruit. Here in the US, mince pies are fruit, but have meat juices or some such added for who-knows-what reason.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

As I remember, old fashioned mincemeat pies were made with meat, and the spices and fruit. I once canned mincemeat from an old recipe book using moose meat, pork suet, apples, raisins, brandy and spices. It was a "full meal deal" when done. Good, very filling.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Suet, that's what they add here. I'm vegetarian, so meaty references/terms usually evade me.

I want a really good mince pie recipe that has no suet, moose, entrails or other.


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Make an omellete! Just add some cherry tomatoes, capsicum and onions (all chopped up) together with the mince and omellete it!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I can get you one of those I think. I have a couple at home that I have made before with some success. 

Lesley, being from Yorkshire you may remeber some years ago on Yorkshire TV a show called Farmhouse Cooking or something like it. They published a companion book (now out of print) which I have and it has a few mince meat recipes.

Like nowiamone says, in tha bad old days mince meat had meat in it. These days it doesn't any more but most have beef suet in them. 

In the UK you can buy a box of Atora (brand name) Shredded Suet for use in all kinds of things. Because of the whole mad cow thing you can't get it in the US which is too bad because it adds such great flavor to anything you use it in. 

Jock


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Here this should help, http://www.hatsofmeat.com/. Check out the photo gallery of the guy wearing a hat of mince, it is my recommendation.


----------

